# Journal: Take 2



## shadowpony (Apr 15, 2012)

Hopefully I will keep this journal...

SO, today was my cousin's, I will say Cousin cause it's shorter, big test. She finally decided to do her Cosmotology test. That means she was being tested for her hairdressing liscence. We drove to Knoxville, plugged the address into the GPS and went were it said. Well, the testing facility wasn't there. We drove all over the place, looking for the stupid place. Finnaly we found it. Exept it was for theory. The guy gave us directions to the other place, with was were we went in the first. Yay. Buy then Cousin hyperventilating. Did I mention she overreacts alot? We dropped by Mcds and went to the place. Then we were off to kill 3hrs. Shopping!!! We had fun. After that we went to pick Cousin up. She was done, but they were still grading. Ten minutes later we found out she failed. She was so upset and she wanted to quit. My mom was not happy with that, and she told Cousin that she WAS retaking the test. I feel bad for her. 

Poor old Thunderbolt (betta) has some fin problem, some fungus on his head, and he just looks like he's not gonna fight it.


----------



## shadowpony (Apr 15, 2012)

Well... Our AC went out today. It's 83 degrees in our house. It's 102 outside. Our AC just can't handle that. Heaters are off. Internet is out too, I'm using the 3G on my mom's iPhone. I sexed one of my hermies today. It's a boy. Now for the other two, who have conveinlenty disappeared into the jungle of silk leaves. Ah, well it can wait. Too tired and hot to say anymore.


----------



## shadowpony (Apr 15, 2012)

AC is back. Yay! Thunderbolt is better. Whatever was on his head is gone. He's in salt and getting one or two 20% water changes a day. Two unsexed crabs are still in the jungle. I think one went down for a molt, which scares me. I just got them, and they didn't get the best care at petsmart. They are all very weak. Sigh


----------



## shadowpony (Apr 15, 2012)

Thankfully nobody went down for a molt. I woke in the middle of the night to one trying to climb a stick of wood that holds my second level up. Of all the places to climb... 
Set up a mosquito larva "culture" for my boy. Basically it's a bucket of water with some dead leaves and some old mulch in it. It underneath a tree. So far I've caught a junebug and a few gnats. Fail.
Thunderbolt is better. He's still in salt with water changes. No regrowth on his tail, but no more loss too. 
Im wanting to do an eagle for independence day with my new graphite set. Wish me luck.


----------



## shadowpony (Apr 15, 2012)

Well today we celebrated July 4th with a lunch at Longhorn Steakhouse. Yummy! Steak, mashed potatos and and cheesecake.  Thunderbolt is better, crabs are fine. I got some plant bulbs from walmart, I have them in a 2.5 gallon on the sunporch. I've heard the duds can grow fungus. Hope they grow.


----------

